# Recipe for smoking white bass?



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for smoking white bass? Has anyone fried them or deep fat fried them for the table? If so how do they taste?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You have to make sure and trim off EVERY LITTLE BIT of the dark red meat from the fillets. If you do that, they taste as good as any other fresh water fish. Fry 'em, bake 'em, whatever, they'll be fine. I have found that white bass don't do real well in the livewell. So if I'm going to catch some to keep, I'll fill a cooler half way with ice, and put 'em on ice immediately after landing. This makes for better tasting fillets with almost any species of fish. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This year was the first year we ever tried them. Like Burly1 said, we were very picky with the fillets and cleaned them up nice. We coated/fried them just like our walleye and it was pretty tough to tell the difference from the walleye. I'm now a believer.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Like these guys said, getting rid of all the dark red meat is the key. My dad did put some in the smoker once, and they didn't come out too well. I'm not sure if it was a mistake in the recipe or not, but we won't be trying that again.


----------

